# Invited to a Ceremony



## aw3552 (Mar 13, 2016)

I've recently started exploring my interests in Freemasonry and visited a local lodge on 2 occasions.  The first time was on a non-meeting day and met several members.  The last time was before a stated meeting.  I was given a petition and was invited to the Scottish Rite Rememberance and Renewal Ceremony.  I was told it is formal, but I want to make sure I don't dress inappropriately.  This is all unfamiliar terrain for me, and I don't want to come off as disrespectful to the customs and traditions.  Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 13, 2016)

Usually jacket and tie


----------



## aw3552 (Mar 13, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Usually jacket and tie


Thanks!


----------



## aw3552 (Mar 13, 2016)

I just hope I'm not over stepping any bounds by going.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 13, 2016)

aw3552 said:


> I just hope I'm not over stepping any bounds by going.


You were invited. These are usually public events. At ours, wives attend


----------



## aw3552 (Mar 13, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> You were invited. These are usually public events. At ours, wives attend


OK, thanks, again.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 13, 2016)

Jacket and tie sounds good. You put your question very well, I assume there is a RSVP contact and suggest you ask them as you did us to make sure..


----------



## aw3552 (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Jacket and tie sounds good. You put your question very well, I assume there is a RSVP contact and suggest you ask them as you did us to make sure..


Thank you!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 14, 2016)

There are a bunch of Masonic ceremonies that are deliberately intended for outsiders to attend.  They are a part of our Public Relations program.  It is fabulous for non-Masons to attend.

If an event is marked formal, expect those who have activities in the event to be in tuxedo, possibly even tails.  Everyone one will be dressy whatever that means for them personally.  If you have a matched suit that would be a little bit better than putting a blazer over your regular non-dress-up clothes.  Not necessary but it is likely a lot of the guys in the audience will be in matched suits.  Don't buy or rent a suit for the event, just select dressy out of your current closet.


----------



## aw3552 (Mar 14, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> There are a bunch of Masonic ceremonies that are deliberately intended for outsiders to attend.  They are a part of our Public Relations program.  It is fabulous for non-Masons to attend.
> 
> If an event is marked formal, expect those who have activities in the event to be in tuxedo, possibly even tails.  Everyone one will be dressy whatever that means for them personally.  If you have a matched suit that would be a little bit better than putting a blazer over your regular non-dress-up clothes.  Not necessary but it is likely a lot of the guys in the audience will be in matched suits.  Don't buy or rent a suit for the event, just select dressy out of your current closet.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 21, 2016)

When in doubt, a dark suit usually does it.


----------



## aw3552 (Mar 21, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> When in doubt, a dark suit usually does it.


Thanks!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 22, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> When in doubt, a dark suit usually does it.


Agreed.


----------



## aw3552 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the help, everyone.  It was a beautiful ceremony, and was able to get all the signatures I needed for my petition.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 24, 2016)

Awesome !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2016)

aw3552 said:


> Thanks for all the help, everyone.  It was a beautiful ceremony, and was able to get all the signatures I needed for my petition.


Great!


----------



## hanzosbm (Apr 8, 2016)

aw3552 said:


> I've recently started exploring my interests in Freemasonry and visited a local lodge on 2 occasions.  The first time was on a non-meeting day and met several members.  The last time was before a stated meeting.  I was given a petition and was invited to the Scottish Rite Rememberance and Renewal Ceremony.  I was told it is formal, but I want to make sure I don't dress inappropriately.  This is all unfamiliar terrain for me, and I don't want to come off as disrespectful to the customs and traditions.  Any guidance would be appreciated.


When is the event?  I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## aw3552 (Apr 8, 2016)

hanzosbm said:


> When is the event?  I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.


It was a good time.  Really somber, because it was a memorial service, but I enjoyed it.


----------

